# Modern Warfare 2 Directx Has Encountered an Unrecoverable Error



## phenomenon1991 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi there,  



I read a lot of forums that people is complaining about 2 errors in gameplay of 
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2...I also had this problems...:shadedshu
I just wanted to play CoD MW2 Multiplayer but these problems didn't allow me to play. 

So I spent ''some'' of my free time to fix these problems.
I fixed it by myself and I decided to help you guys to fix this problems.



There are 2 errors:
Directx has encountered an unrecoverable error.
Create2DTextures (there are many files with this) = Ran out of memory




So let's start with these steps:


1. Make sure you updated Directx9 here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en

2. Download the latest ATI or Nvidia drivers (for both cards drivers is important to have Control Center or Control Panel) 
here for ATI: ATI http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
here for Nvidia: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

3. Restart your PC after these 2 steps.

4. Right click on desktop--->Screen Resolution--->Advanced Settings--->Troubleshoot---> here in troubleshoot some people can't set these options...
For those who can, lower the hardware acceleration to minimum and untick the Write Combining---> Restart PC








For those who doesn't have these options....go to your card control center (for ATI catalyst control center) the find the options for lower down the quality settings (3D, video settings, and all of other similar settings lower down to minimum)...make sure you check ALL options in control center to minimum !!!! If you find an option to allow hardware acceleration untick it!!!


Here are SCREENSHOTS

For ATI graphics




Picture shows that you can't edit these options here, so you must check options below











For Nvidia graphics this soultion is almost the same...make sure you check all options...!!






5. Restart your computer !!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
These 5 steps are solution for Directx problem




6. Open COD MW2 multiplayer---> go to OPTIONS--->VIDEO---> ADVANCED VIDEO--->set TEXTURE QUALITY to AUTOMATIC...other settings such as specular map you can turn on if you wish...

7. Play your game
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Steps 6. and 7. are solution for Create2DTextures = Ran out of Memory





*Please reply to this post* if I helped you or not, so I can know if it's working for sure...Thanks 



P.S. If you need my help conact me: phenomenon@net.hr


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 16, 2011)

never had this problem with any COD game


----------

